# Whatsapp Web



## Exdroid (20. Dez 2015)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht genau wo ich das hier posten soll, aber ich bin gerade an einem Projekt. Und und zwar soll eine Java Programm täglich um 15 Uhr eine Nachricht über  Whatsapp Web schicken. Das funktioniert in der Theorie und mit anderen Diensten auch, aber wenn man bei Whatsapp Web etwas schreiben will, muss man zuerst mit dem Smartphone einen QR-Code (https://web.whatsapp.com) scannen. Wie kann man den QR-Code in ein Popupfenster STREAMEN? Das Problem ist, das er alle 3 Minuten erneuert wird, d.h. Man kann ihn nicht herunterladen und dann anzeigen lassen, weil er dann schon nicht mehr gültig ist.

Bitte um Hilfe

Exdroid

p.s. Habe bist jetzt nur HTML Unit und JSoup in Gebrauch falls das weiterhilft.


----------



## Thallius (20. Dez 2015)

Tja, genau darum gibt es diese Abfrage, damit eben nicht irgendwelche Programme WA Messages rumschicken können. Wäre ja auch noch schöner. Weißt du was das ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Spammer wäre?


----------



## Exdroid (20. Dez 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Tja, genau darum gibt es diese Abfrage, damit eben nicht irgendwelche Programme WA Messages rumschicken können. Wäre ja auch noch schöner. Weißt du was das ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Spammer wäre?


Danke für deine Antwort!
Ja da hast du recht, aber unmöglich kann es nicht sein. Weisst du wie man es macht oder weisst du es nicht?
Weil welchen Sinn die Abfrage hat, wusste ich vorher schon...


----------



## DylanP1234 (3. Jan 2016)

Das sollte nicht so einfach möglich sein.
Dann müsstest du schon ein Hack-Programm schreiben, dass sich in Whatsapp einklinkt und es dann steuert. Wenn es so einfach oder zumindest "nicht unmöglich" wäre, dann gäbe es ziemlich viele Spamnachrichten.

Außerdem denke ich mal, dass man diesen QR-Code nicht einfach irgendwo "hinstreamen" lassen kann, da die auf ihrer Website ja auch Spamschutz und ähnliches haben.

Das einzige, was mir jetzt einfällt, ist eine für Dich bestimmt sogar machbare Lösung und könnte klappen:

Du brauchst einen PC, der 24/7 läuft und ein Smartphone mit QR-Code-App.
Dann musst Du nur noch dein Handy mit der laufenden QR-Code-App vor deinen PC stellen und das Handy mittels einer anderen App diesen Code, oder was auch immer dann geschieht, an deinen PC schicken lassen. Dein PC muss natürlich diese Seite mit dem QR-Code alle 5 min. neuladen, um den Code zu erneuern. Falls dies mit zum Beispiel einer Captcha-Eingabe geschützt ist, musst du lediglich ein Programm für deinen PC schreiben, dass das Captcha Bild oder ähnliche "ich-bin-kein-Roboter"-Eingaben, für dich erledigt. Wenn das klappt kannst Du ganz einfach ein Java Programm schreiben, dass dir dann am PC deine Nachrichten täglich um 15 Uhr verschickt!

Bitte und danke


----------

